# 5 Gallon Simple Planted



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Simple 5 Gallon I'm not sure what i am doing with it yet...

here are the Specs:

2x CFL spiral bulbs... 6500k 13W total 26W on for 9-11hrs
Flourish Root Tabs
Fluval Shrimp Substrate
Flourish weekly dosing,
1ml Excel daily dosing
Aqua Clear 30 Filter
Hydor underground heater.

Zebra Rocks
Dwarf Hairgrass
Baby tears
Whorled pennywort
Some taiwan moss

Livestock :
MTS
Pond Snails
Ramshorn Snails
1CPO
Cherry shrimp










ahaha sorry its so messy... will clean it up when during next trim!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ooohh I love your choice of rock, how do you like the fluval substrate?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Ooohh I love your choice of rock, how do you like the fluval substrate?


Thanks  I wanted to keep this low budget with what I had.. these rocks were some left overs  so I had to work with what I got!

I have mixed feelings on the substrate!

It did change my PH, it looks nice, and plants spread runners on this substrate reallly fast since its so fine.

On the other hand...the substrate is really light my mts unroot everything I plant! It gets annoying, and you have to careful when rescaping it gets cloudy fast!!

Should be ok when roots set in though!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohhhh I was wondering if it was very light... It does look so pretty ^_^


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

great looking tank! and hope the substrate does well for you aswell! i have it in my tanks and they do show results, despite what some might say!  lol
-good luck!


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

Canadianbettas said:


> Thanks  I wanted to keep this low budget with what I had.. these rocks were some left overs  so I had to work with what I got!
> 
> I have mixed feelings on the substrate!
> 
> ...


I feel the same about the substrate!
Much cloudier than fluorite. If I just move around the plants, the tank will get super cloudy for half an hour. I only have 1 small bag in there with 2 bags of fluorite!


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

I really need to do some maintenance on this tank...
its dirty and has hair algae!! the hair algae is making my marimo balls look like their floating lol..










snail infestation too............ mts,rams, and ponds >_<

still alot of cleaning up the random plants.. and taiwan moss.. ill do it soooooon... :|


----------



## variable26 (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want to take are of the snails... I can offer you an Assassin Snail or two that would clean it up in 2 weeks.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

hehe no  I keep them so i can occasionally feed them to my assassins


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely messy as usual..

I basically use this tank to grow stuff before putting into my other tanks lol.

Small colony of cherries growing


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Kinda beaten up and abused...

I really need to fix this tank... and maybe change it to low light..










yuck algae...


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Lowered the lights .. to one bulb..

Got some CRS


----------



## Nomo (Jan 21, 2012)

Those shrimps are so nice, can't wait till my plants root so I can starting adding some shrimp in my tank also.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Is that the dwarf hairgrass in the front ?
I love the look of it.


----------



## 1101cody (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea the hair algae and I had some epic battles on my tank... my favorite way to get rid of it without doing a blackout is to use a toothbrush and spin in on the algae so you collect it like cotten candy... I may have overlooked but do you only use the liquid CO2?


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Ignore the algae in the background lol










and


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

1101cody said:


> Yea the hair algae and I had some epic battles on my tank... my favorite way to get rid of it without doing a blackout is to use a toothbrush and spin in on the algae so you collect it like cotten candy... I may have overlooked but do you only use the liquid CO2?


I think I will be doing this blackout soon .. much needed lol

Yea I only dose liquid co2.. atm..



HOWsMom said:


> Is that the dwarf hairgrass in the front ?
> I love the look of it.


Yes it is


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Are you ready for another disaster picture?lol

I don't seemto want to fix this tank...










Might shut this tank down for a 10...


----------

